# New tree



## ugabulldog (Jan 28, 2009)

What kind of tree is this??
Thanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Looks like some variety of yew or cedar tree.


----------



## fireweed farm (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks like a cedar, of the Thuja genus. Not sure if they'd grow in that heat though.


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

Looks like Arbor Vitae.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

It's an arborvitae or "white cedar" as they're called here in middle Tennessee. Unless you prune it, it will grow straight up.


----------



## Forestdude (Jun 9, 2012)

Just saw this was posted twice, so here goes again. Looks like a Leland cypress to me.


----------

